# Coffee table and end tables for apartment



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

My son and I built a coffee table and matching end tables for his new apartment in College Station. The bases are made from 2x4's and the tops are #1 common yellow pine. Total lumber cost = $44! They are stained with Old Masters Gel Stain, "maple".

He leaves next week.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very nice work, 'Dog'...

Suggestion:..a little coat of 'poly' on the tops would help with shielding them from the dreaded 'budweiser rings' that are 'standard equipment' in college dorms......:rotfl:


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

LOL--don't forget the bouncing quarters! We applied two coats of satin polyurethane.

He and his friends will carve their initials and class years in the top, like they do at the Dixie Chicken. It could end up as a college keepsake.


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

very nice indeed


----------



## joseph000 (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful work.One of the best things about going with coffee and end table sets is that you don't have to be an experienced designer to make sure they all match or at least complement one another.Generally they are all the same design, just different sizes.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

I agree that you should put a really hard surface on them to get the best quarter bounce. I think you might want to install a pole through one of the end table, just a thought.


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Real nice!

It needs to be longer though. Beer pong will be too easy on it now.

:brew:


----------

